# Shiney coat supplements?



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all! We just had a question about Havannah's coat, we were noticing it wasn't as shiney and silky as it should be so we have started her on salmon oil and using a condioning spray when we do her grooming routine. Anyone have any other suggestions to help keep the coat shiney and silky? Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Subie14 said:


> Hi all! We just had a question about Havannah's coat, we were noticing it wasn't as shiney and silky as it should be so we have started her on salmon oil and using a condioning spray when we do her grooming routine. Anyone have any other suggestions to help keep the coat shiney and silky? Thanks.


Kodi's breeder suggested that we mix 9 parts water with one part our regular conditioner (Biogroom) and spritz that on his coat before brushing him. He has a naturally silky coat anyway, but doing that keeps it soft and shiny between baths.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you thinking her coat is getting more dull than it was previously? Have you switched her food recently? The fish oil may help.

Overall, I do think some Havs are just more shiny than others. Dash has a really silky coat and I dont think any products could make Dora's look like his. They are just different coats. You just have to be careful with the leave in conditioning products if you let your dog outside a lot- it attracts dirt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Can you feed flax seed to dogs? That's what we use to put a fantastic shine on our horses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Overall, I do think some Havs are just more shiny than others. Dash has a really silky coat and I dont think any products could make Dora's look like his. They are just different coats.


I agree. Kodi has had a silky, shiny coat from the time I got him. Most of the Kings dogs have similar coats. They do have a few that have curlier coats, and those don't look as shiny. But I'm sure they weren't feeding different dogs different foods... Some just had different coats than others.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are thinking about adding oils ,EFAs ,here is a good article. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=fattyacids


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great article, Dave. Murray has rather itchy, sensitive skin it seems and I had been wondering about supplements for him. Years ago I had a gorgeous cocker spaniel that had dreadful skin problems. We changed foods and that helped some, then we began giving Linatone supplement and it was a huge difference. He finally healed up and became happy again.


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess an off shoot of what Subie is asking....
Omega 3 or 6 i.e. Fish oil is good for general health and shin.

What can be done reduce to dry skin?


----------

